# lilo



## Cstar (30. Januar 2003)

Wie muss ich meine lilo.conf abändern, damit ich im bootmenü zwischen meinen zwei linuxsystemen (I) auf hda7 und II) hda9) auswählen kann. Dabei hat jedes System einen anderen Kernel und liegt, wie bereits erwähnt, auf einer anderen partition...


----------



## wo0zy (12. Februar 2003)

am besten du startest yast2 und dann kannste da den bootmanager bearbeiten, meinermeinung kann man da angeben was auf welcher partiotion liegt


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

Welche Distribution?
Kein SuSE -> kein YAST2


----------



## tuxracer (3. April 2003)

Du musst einfach in der /etc/lilo.conf den eintrag für dein linux kopieren, nochmals einfügen, und dann die partitionsnummer bei einem eintrag ändern. zusätzlich musst du noch den pfad zum anderen kernel abändern. abspeichern und lilo eingeben


----------

